# Josh 6:12



## clark thompson (Oct 17, 2015)

Joshua 6:12 King James Version (KJV)
12 And Joshua rose early in the morning, and the priests took up the ark of the LORD.

Joshua 6:12
ECB 12 And Yah Shua starts early in the morning and the priests lift the ark of Yah Veh: 



These are my thoughts.
We should serve the Lord as soon as we get up and we should not let the day by without doing something with Him.


----------



## johnny (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Clark

Your ECB Bible reference interested me so I looked it up.

exeGesis bible companion by Herb Jahn, 
http://www.exegesesbible.com

I was unaware of this bible translation and would be interested to hear what others on PB think.
I noticed it is encouraged to read the KJV and ECB side by side.
That does look quite profitable, How do you find it?

I apologise for derailing the thread, but thanks for that unique version, 
I seem to learn something new every day on PB.


----------

